# Removing attached base from Rika 5000



## Mpower (Oct 9, 2017)

I want to buy a suehiro Rika 5000, but here in Germany I just can find it with an attached plastic base.

Did anyone remove it successfully?


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

Why would you remove it?


----------



## Mpower (Oct 9, 2017)

To put in my normal stone holder. I have also read that it takes a lot longer for the stone to dry with the base attached


----------



## Matus (Oct 9, 2017)

That I would simply suggest that you buy a different stone ...


----------



## miggus (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know if this helps you, but I got a Rika 5k with a stone holder. It works well in keeping the stone steady, especially since there is not too much force required on such a fine stone. The holder does slow down the drying, and some water is always caught in the hollow space between the holder and the stone. This has not been a problem at all! You might be able to saw off the plastic, but getting rid of all the glue on the other side could be a chore. Still, I'd say that the holder works well, and if you want this stone, don't let this put you off. Should you end up in Southern Germany, you could take a look at my Rika and try it out.


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

miggus said:


> I don't know if this helps you, but I got a Rika 5k with a stone holder. It works well in keeping the stone steady, especially since there is not too much force required on such a fine stone. The holder does slow down the drying, and some water is always caught in the hollow space between the holder and the stone. This has not been a problem at all! You might be able to saw off the plastic, but getting rid of all the glue on the other side could be a chore. Still, I'd say that the holder works well, and if you want this stone, don't let this put you off. Should you end up in Southern Germany, you could take a look at my Rika and try it out.



The base does work very well in keeping it in its place, so you don't need the holder. Also, drying isn't a problem unless you don't have enough space to keep it permasoaked, but I would agree that the water leaking when you take it out is a bit annoying.


----------



## Mpower (Oct 9, 2017)

@Matus, do you have a suggestion. I like the finish of the Rika that I have seen on YouTube

@Drosophil you keep the stone in water all the time? I guess my gf would kill me 

@miggus what is southern part for you, I am from Cologne


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

This is where a dedicated "sharpening stuff" drawer comes in handy.


----------



## miggus (Oct 9, 2017)

Mpower said:


> @miggus what is southern part for you, I am from Cologne



PN... you have one.


----------



## Mpower (Oct 9, 2017)

The issue is that I already got a dedicated coffee and a BBQ drawer &#128514;


----------



## miggus (Oct 9, 2017)

Well, the drying is not an issue with the Rika. I read elsewhere that permasoaking isn't recommended for Suehiro stones, anyways. Obviously people do it, but it is by no means required. Only thing is: The stone is very thirsty, so you should try and see that it isn't dried all too quickly, this might cause cracking. So don't put the wet stone on a radiator or something of that sort, where it would dry out all too fast. But, as Drosophil said, it is slightly messy to get the water out of the hollow spot between the base and the bottom of the stone, this requires some shaking and turning, and will take about 1 Minute.


----------



## K813zra (Oct 9, 2017)

Drosophil said:


> This is where a dedicated "sharpening stuff" drawer comes in handy.



A drawer turns into two and later a whole cabinet. I think soon it is going to have its own dedicated hobby room...


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

miggus said:


> Well, the drying is not an issue with the Rika. I read elsewhere that permasoaking isn't recommended for Suehiro stones, anyways. Obviously people do it, but it is by no means required.



I remember Jon saying that vitrified stones, like the Rika, can be safely permasoaked. Can't say if a 20 minute soak is enough since mine has been playing submarine since day one and it's fast enough that I've yet to see it asking for more water, but I'm sure permasoaking is not a must.


----------



## Drosophil (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh, forgot we also have this:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ehr9ajjuYGrt5Ccw8KL0MGCufn25wtTsS7VyonC5iuI/edit#gid=0


----------



## miggus (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow, great document! Thanks.



Drosophil said:


> Can't say if a 20 minute soak is enough since mine has been playing submarine since day one and it's fast enough that I've yet to see it asking for more water, but I'm sure permasoaking is not a must.



Yeah, actually, 10 minutes works well also. Dieter Schmidt, from whom I bought this stone, recommends 5-10 minutes. But since the stone does leak some water, it is required to splash a bit on top every few minutes. But this is very easily done, no fuzz required


----------



## PalmRoyale (Oct 10, 2017)

Drosophil said:


> Oh, forgot we also have this:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ehr9ajjuYGrt5Ccw8KL0MGCufn25wtTsS7VyonC5iuI/edit#gid=0



Atoma plates are splash and go? I find mine works better if I permasoak it.


----------



## krx927 (Oct 12, 2017)

PalmRoyale said:


> Atoma plates are splash and go? I find mine works better if I permasoak it.



1+


----------



## WiscoNole (Nov 4, 2017)

PalmRoyale said:


> Atoma plates are splash and go? I find mine works better if I permasoak it.



Stainless steel is not porous, what would soaking it do?


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 4, 2017)

WiscoNole said:


> Stainless steel is not porous, what would soaking it do?


:scratchhead:
Got me puzzled too!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 5, 2017)

I would say the question is valid - some stones are not available with and without holder in all markets, and stones with built in bases that can't clamp into eg a fixed stone holder on a sink or pond bridge feel downright dangerous is just set on top...


Been tempted to try the same on some SS ... I guess either nibbling the material away with sturdy dikes or sawing the holder apart would be the easiest option 

Plastic and glue eating chemicals (acetone, nitrocel thinner, MEK, THF....) probably would harm the stone and you


----------



## miggus (Dec 20, 2022)

This question was asked 5 years ago and ever since, my Rika's base has continued to annoy me. I mean, as a base per se it's great, but it keeps the water from clearing out and drying times are forever. Since all my other stones are without base, it just adds complications.

There is a 15 min video about a guy laboring about with a hot air tool. I thought i tred it an easier way and put the stone in the oven. I thought I might bend the base or something.

This went really well. An hour at 130° Celsius has made the glue itself very soft, and I could just pull apart the base and the stone by hand alone with very little force applied.

Be careful to heat the stone gradually, and also cool it down gradually, or it might crack. Don't put the hot stone on a cold surface and make sure it's completely dry before you heat it. Also, the hot plastic releases unpleasant stuff, so best air out the room before going at work.

But then, it literally takes a minute do to it, and the base even remains intact and can still be used! The plastic is quite sturdy and doesn't become very soft at that temperature, so it doesn't deform, even though the glue gets quite liquid already. There's no risk of breaking the stone, since you can pull it apart by hand.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 21, 2022)

Whetstone - Fine grit


Whetstone - Fine grit Whetstone - Fine grit Grit# 8000



www.cleancut.eu













IMANISHI Kitayama #8000 | IMANISHI whetstone | Hiomakivi.fi English


Buy IMANISHI Kitayama #8000 quickly at a low price in Hiomakivi.fi. Click and order now or visit our shop. Imanishi Kitayama is the best value for money. It's the best of 8000 stone which I have come across in its price range. Kitayama is definitely at its best with carbon steels. Kitayama...




hiomakivi.fi





Voila, both very accessible from Germany.


----------



## Kawa (Dec 21, 2022)

Darnit, 2017 topic


----------

